# Charter in Tampa, St Pete, Ft Meyers, Marco?



## keepintune (Aug 14, 2014)

My wife and I are looking to bareboat charter anywhere from Tampa area down to Marco (West/SW Florida area). Looking for a 40'-ish monohull(s) that are in good shape with 2-3 cabins.

I've searched and I'm really surprised that there aren't any charter companies that seem more than a couple of older boats (which seem like brokers for individual owners).

Any advice? Any first hand experience with these charter companies?

Thanks!


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

Have you check Sailing Florida out of St. Pete? I have chartered with them several times and have always been happy. They seem to have pretty new boats that are in good condition...and I've always liked their location at the Vinoy...


----------



## keepintune (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, nolesailor. I did look into SailFlorida and they look like a nice outfit. Thank you for the reference. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Southwest Florida Yachts - Yacht Charters Florida Trawler Charters - Sailboat Powerboat Bareboat, Grand Banks, Krogen, and Mainship Yacht Charters

They have several Island Packets, including a 41' SP cruiser.


----------



## cgb112 (May 10, 2015)

nolesailor said:


> Have you check Sailing Florida out of St. Pete? I have chartered with them several times and have always been happy. They seem to have pretty new boats that are in good condition...and I've always liked their location at the Vinoy...


I chartered with them a 38 ft Beneteau. Very well maintained. All their boats were newer - 2000 or newer. Very courteous and helpful.
If you plan of chartering more than once, check their yearly multiple week plan. It lowers the cost substantially.


----------



## C205 (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently chartered with Sailing Florida, and did a daysail with Southwest Florida last winter.

I'd recommend both of them. The cruising grounds in the Gasparilla Sound (Southwest) are nicer, as most of Tampa Bay is too shallow, and there is only one really nice anchorage. My memory is that the boats at Sailing Florida are both newer and less expensive. The staff at both are quite good, and the actual marina at both places are very nice.

I don't think you would really go wrong with either.


----------

